# contento te



## elemika

Buongiorno,
non riesco a capire cosa significa "contento te" in questo brano:

Il cliente: I capelli li voglio sparati
Il barbiere: Sarebbe?
Il cliente mostra una foto (di un punk)
Il barbiere si stringe nelle spalle: Contento te....

Forse vuol dire qualcosa tipo: purche' tu sia contento...????

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se va bene a te, allora va bene anche a me.


----------



## matoupaschat

Due possibilità : 
O : http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/C/contentare.shtml
O come aggettivo : "La cosa più importante è che sia "contento tu (= te familiarmente)
Ciao


----------



## elemika

Grazie Paul e Matoupaschat!
Visto che "contento"  funziona  anche come un verbo (grazie per il  link, Matoupaschat, molto utile!) la risposta del barbiere si puo tradurla in modi diversi ma sembra che  non ci sia un equivoco, le sfumature sono vicine...


----------



## MOMO2

matoupaschat said:


> Due possibilità :
> O : http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/C/contentare.shtml
> O come aggettivo : "La cosa più importante è che sia "contento tu (= te familiarmente)
> Ciao


 

No, no, no.  

A volte si dice "contento te ..."
e altre
"Contento te, contenti tutti"

e cioè, come ha detto Paulfromitaly "Se piace a te, va bene anche a me".


----------



## matoupaschat

MOMO2 said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> A volte si dice "contento te ..."
> e altre
> "Contento te, contenti tutti"
> 
> e cioè, come ha detto Paulfromitaly "Se piace a te, va bene anche a me".


 
Vabbeh ! D'accordo !
Comunque, la versione "Contento te" (verbo) è gramaticalmente ineccepibile . Poi il senso è identico .


----------



## MOMO2

matoupaschat said:


> Vabbeh ! D'accordo !
> Comunque, la versione "Contento te" (verbo) è gramaticalmente ineccepibile . Poi il senso è identico .


 

Sarebbe giusto, ma non si usa. Se voglio usarlo come verbo dirò: 

*Ti accontento.*

Ti ho accontentato?


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Sono perfettamente d'accordo: _contento te_ non è proprio come dire _ti accontento._
Inoltre penso che con l'espressione contento te il parrucchiere esprima il proprio dissenso sul tipo di pettinatura e che si adatti al desiderio (che non condivide) del cliente.


----------



## effeundici

elemika said:


> Grazie Paul e Matoupaschat!
> Visto che "contento" funziona anche come un verbo (grazie per il link, Matoupaschat, molto utile!) la risposta del barbiere _si puo tradurla in modi diversi_ ma sembra che non ci sia un equivoco, le sfumature sono vicine...


 
No, in questo caso vuol dire una sola cosa:

_(Se sei) contento te (a me cosa cavolo vuoi che me ne importi se poi sembrerai uno scemo!) _


----------



## Sandhinet

Ciao.
La conferma che "contento" non sia usato come verbo sta nell'intonazione che il parlante italiano gli dà.
Ovviamente da un testo scritto potrebbe nascere il dubbio.

Decisiva è comunque la presenza dell'espressione (frequentissima)
"Contento te, contenti tutti", già segnalata.
In quest'ultima sarebbe illogico vedere l'uso del verbo "contentare".


----------



## matoupaschat

Chiedo Loro scusa . Non sono un madrelingua . Non conoscevo l'espressione . Ho scritto il mio post #3 senza vedere quello di Paulfromitaly ; altrimenti, non l'avrei inviato . Rimane però vero il fatto che morfologicamente "contento te" può (o potrebbe, se preferite) rappresentare "(ac)contento te" : contento (verbo contentare, indicativo presente, I persona sing.) e te (pronome personale, II persona sing., forma tonica, COD) . 
Punto e basta .


----------



## matoupaschat

Sandhinet said:


> Ciao.
> La conferma che "contento" non sia usato come verbo sta nell'intonazione che il parlante italiano gli dà.
> Ovviamente da un testo scritto potrebbe nascere il dubbio.
> 
> Decisiva è comunque la presenza dell'espressione (frequentissima)
> "Contento te, contenti tutti", già segnalata.
> In quest'ultima sarebbe illogico vedere l'uso del verbo "contentare".


  Bravissimo te che intuisci l'intonazione da un testo scritto !


----------



## effeundici

matoupaschat said:


> Bravissimo te che intuisci l'intonazione da un testo scritto !


 
Matou, ma vuoi venire a insegnarci l'Italiano?


----------



## matoupaschat

No, di sicuro . Sto soltanto parlando di teoria, F11  . Se mi dici tu che è sbagliato, ti credo, dal momento che lo posso documentare, cosa che si verifica qui . Se avessi creduto a tutte le c...te che degli Italiani e dei Belgi mi hanno insegnato qui, non sarei in questo momento occupato a discutere su questo sito . 
D'altra parte, è molto raro che io risponda per il solo piacere di aggiungere un unità al contatore ...
Un caro saluto .


----------



## brigittaepaperone

matoupaschat said:


> Bravissimo te che intuisci l'intonazione da un testo scritto !


 
In italiano tu si usa come soggetto, te come complemento oggetto: allora la frase dovrebbe essere "Bravissimo tu (tu sei bravissimo)che intuisci ecc.
Non so se mi sono spiegata bene


----------



## spinetta

brigittaepaperone said:


> In italiano tu si usa come soggetto, te come complemento oggetto: allora la frase dovrebbe essere "Bravissimo tu (tu sei bravissimo)che intuisci ecc.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata bene



Vero, ma nell'uso comune mi pare si stia imponendo l'uso del te in funzione di soggetto. Vedi l'uso (terribilmente settentrionale  ma mi risulta diffuso ovunque sopra Roma) di gioiellini come _"Io e te [...]" "Io sto bene, e te?"_ etc


----------



## matoupaschat

brigittaepaperone said:


> In italiano tu si usa come soggetto, te come complemento oggetto: allora la frase dovrebbe essere "Bravissimo tu (tu sei bravissimo)che intuisci ecc.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata bene


 
! ! ! Attenta al tranello, ché ci sei caduta ! ! ! 

Da "Grammatica Italiana" di Luca Serianni UTET Libreria 1989, p. 241, Cap. VII 10. d) :
*10.* Talvolta si usano le forme oblique _me _e _te _anche in funzione di soggetto :

d) Con un participio assoluto ("rivolgendosi ogni volta a persone diverse, _te compreso _"Calvino, cit. in Brunet 1985: 45) e in costrutti nominali arcaici modellati sull'_ablativo assoluto _latino: "Poiché, _securo me_ di tali inganni, / fece di dolce sé spiegato legno " (Petrarca)​Mi spiegai meglio, cara la mia Signora ?

Tanti saluti dal Belgio .

PS : "Mi spiegai", perché mi piace moltissimo Camilleri .


----------



## brigittaepaperone

La mia osservazione non aveva un carattere polemico. Si riferiva semplicemente alla correttezza "standard". Poi sappiamo che si possono citare esempi dotti e  modi derivanti dal parlato comune.
La frase d'origine riguardava  proprio il parlato in una situazione che possiamo definire _"colloquiale_ "ed esprimeva un commento immediato, senza nessuna _ricercatezza stilistica_. 
Infine l'osservazione rivolta a riflettere sull'uso di _tu_ e _te_ aveva solo lo scopo di ribadire che i due pronomi non sono proprio interscambiabili.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Nota di moderazione: l'uso di TE e TU è** stato già** discusso molto lungamente in almeno altri 7 thread, quindi evitiamo di farlo anche qui, grazie*.



Tu vs. Te
"io e  te" o "tu ed io" 
dimmelo  tu vs. dimmelo te
Fai tu vs  Fai te
ma guarda  tu! / ma guarda te! 
Non so tu  vs non so te
Te o Tu


----------



## matoupaschat

_La mia osservazione non aveva un carattere polemico._Ma come lo facevo a sapere dal tono usato ?​_Si riferiva semplicemente alla correttezza "standard". Poi sappiamo che si possono citare esempi dotti e modi derivanti dal parlato comune.
_Il problema, con voi madrelingua italiani, è che invocate la lingua standard o quella dotta e forbita a seconda del vostro tornaconto !
​Buona notte .

Mi dispiace, Paulfromitaly, mi sentivo stuzzicato .


----------



## Paulfromitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Mi dispiace, Paulfromitaly, mi sentivo stuzzicato .


Sei liberissimo di esprimere la tua opinione sull'argomento, ma sei pregato di farlo in uno dei sopracitati thread che parlano appunto di TE/TU


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie . Li avevo letti tempo fa (e dimenticato di averlo fatto) . Non ho altro da aggiungere


----------



## elemika

Buona sera!
Grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto!


> Bravissimo te che intuisci l'intonazione da un testo scritto


 Forse, sono le piccole cose  che fanno sentire lo spirito del dialogo?
Mmm... il barbiere aveva detto “contento te...” mentre si era stretto nelle spalle, e l’autore ha messo i puntini dopo la sua risposta.


> il parrucchiere esprime il proprio dissenso sul tipo di pettinatura e che si adatta al desiderio (che non condivide) del cliente





> _(Se sei) contento te (a me cosa cavolo vuoi che me ne importi se poi sembrerai uno scemo!)_




Si!!! Adesso tutto a posto!!!
Non ho potuto darvi tutto il contesto, ma penso che quando nel 1978 il barbiere nella citta' piccolissima doveva tagliare (per prima volta nella sua vita) i capelli per farli sparati (alla punk), era proprio quello che ci aveva pensato 




> Se piace a te, va bene anche a me





> Contento te, contenti tutti


E se il barbiere avesse voluto esprimere il suo pensiero in maniera gentile avrebbe detto cosi' 




> mi sentivo stuzzicato


Nooo! 

Il corso delle cose:
dallo scontro tra due pietre nasce la fiamma della conoscenza.

Buona settimana a tutti voi!


----------



## federicoft

effeundici said:


> Matou, ma vuoi venire a insegnarci l'Italiano?



I nomi delle lingue si scrivono in minuscolo: italiano.


----------

